# Abandoned Nursery - April 2012



## UE-OMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

This is the third building I visited while on business recently in a different part of the uk than I'm usually in.

Buildings one and two can be seen here... They are all very close...

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21849[/ame]

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=21857[/ame]


This one is the old Nursery. A really nice building with a dark 'spooky' basement (well it was a bit cos I was on my own  )

Those of you who know this building will be pleased it hasnt changed much, if at all, and was a really good end to a nice days exploring.


































Notice the 'stake' on the stair?
Looks like Buffy has been here before me, maybe all the dust everywhere is dead vampires!
-Ok, I'll get my coat 










































Thanks for looking 

Steve


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 16, 2012)

Looks quite decent this place,good find.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thats a nice clean building! thanks for sharing.


----------



## sparky. (Apr 16, 2012)

looks great i like the look of the staircase thanks for sharing


----------



## mummyshambles (Apr 16, 2012)

was it really a nursery?? doesnt look all that nursery-ish apart from the animal wallpaper. do you mean a day nursery where children went when their parents were working?? great pics by the way, and lovely building


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice report and piks!

Second to last pik show evidence of bulming going on in there.

Have fond memories of this place from last summer good to see its not looking too bad, looks like you did the same tour as us, but you got into extra bit at the college it was sealed last year only labs were available.


----------



## kellisurbex (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice shots


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Apr 17, 2012)

nice to see this old place again..well done.


----------



## Stussy (Apr 17, 2012)

Awesome, more piano shots, the one that is really decaying is epic!! Thanks for the share!!


----------



## Ratters (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice one Steve


----------

